
FCC doubles down on its dead-wrong definition of how the internet works - rasengan0
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/25/fcc-doubles-down-on-its-dead-wrong-definition-of-how-the-internet-works/
======
JohnTHaller
This view may seem like stupidity, but it's bought and paid for. Just as it
may seem like stupidity for the FCC not to exclude the comments that were done
by bots, it's not. It supports their opinion, so they keep them.

------
vorotato
Anyone who loves free market competition should oppose this blatant power grab
by the corporations behind this.

------
rektide
This article is 100% correct & vitally crucial. The FCC's justification for
repealing net neutrality is completely bogus statements that it's directly
your ISP that gives you the capability to blog, search the internet, share
documents, &c.

Paragraph 27 of the FCC's "Restoring Internet Freedom Notice of Proposed
Rulemaking"[1] is basically an ode to how unbelievably ignorant and useless
this Republican FCC is, a demonstration that everything that's about to happen
is a complete sham based on ridiculous misinformation-

"We believe that Internet service providers offer the “capability for
generating, acquiring, storing, transforming, processing, retrieving,
utilizing, or making available information via telecommunications." Whether
posting on social media or drafting a blog, a broadband Internet user is able
to generate and make available information online. Whether reading a
newspaper’s website or browsing the results from a search engine, a broadband
Internet user is able to acquire and retrieve information online. Whether it’s
an address book or a grocery list, a broadband Internet user is able to store
and utilize information online. Whether uploading filtered photographs or
translating text into a foreign language, a broadband Internet user is able to
transform and process information online. In short, broadband Internet access
service appears to offer its users the “capability” to perform each and every
one of the functions listed in the definition—and accordingly appears to be an
information service by definition. We seek comment on this analysis."

My comment? You are dumb, worthless, terrible human beings, who clearly have
no right to any seat in government, who clearly are actively working to blow
smoke up the American people's ass. You can't possibly actually be this
stupid- you clearly are a bunch of crooks, fundamentally and for perverse ends
creating the fakest most unbelievable of cover stories for your incredible
capitalist sell out.

None of what is described is the work of an ISP. Every little it of what is
described is a thing your ISP gives you access to, by virtue of your ISP being
a dumb pipe to the entire internet. Anything else that my ISP does is a mis-
service and endangers my access to these capabilities the terrible-republican
FCC so handily outlined.

But you wont listen to me, or the other good Americans who wrote in. You've
made a disgusting mess of the democratic process & solicitation for comments &
shown zero desire to make right the ridiculously huge number of forged, fake
comments that were submitted, resisting congressional & state attorneys
inquiry. You won't listen to anyone. You've made up the most nonsense, fake,
unbelievably inconceivably bullshit & wrong fairy tale for how the internet
works, & you're using it to pass some disgraceful handouts to a couple big
businesses that will stimmy the competitive nature of American technology
investment (since companies will have to barter with each & every ISP) for
years.

Chairman Ajit is a little turd, smearing himself all over this poor situation.
What an unbelievable deceiptful disgusting and transparent fabrication he's
made. this TechCrunch article is correct, but not nearly bitter enough. The
FCC is completely unhinged. Ajit is a lying sack.

[1] [https://www.fcc.gov/document/restoring-internet-freedom-
noti...](https://www.fcc.gov/document/restoring-internet-freedom-notice-
proposed-rulemaking)

